# Lignum Vitae (post #06 Finished Pics)



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

This is just waiting for the finish to dry then gonna try something a little different with it. I also recorded the whole process from start to finish, will edit and put in tutorials as its pretty detailed (may be more than 1 part there is so much data)

this is without a doubt something special, at least in my eyes. There is about 8 hours work in it excluding glue drying

There will be more pics to follow. Please let me know what you think, this was the hardest slingshot I have ever made.








View attachment 19667


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks amazing! I still dream about using that stuff!








Tom


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i see what you did there Andy, nice! a real beauty indeed.

are you going to do a pure lignum version? looks like you used gorilla glue? be carefull still i did also even where i pinned mine. it still separated with just a tiny dropsy, did you do internal pinning?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> are you going to do a pure lignum version? looks like you used gorilla glue? be carefull still i did also even where i pinned mine. it still separated with just a tiny dropsy, did you do internal pinning?


hmm... a pure lignum version....

You are a bad man Mark, stop giving me these ideas

It was glued with Titebond Polyeurathane to the absolute best of my abilities. time will tell if it holds, just wait till you see it finished. mindblowing.

I did not internally pin it but fixed the 3 pins that are there while the glue was still expanding so will hopefully get a bit extra 'grab'. Keep your eye open for the video log of making it, will do it in 3 parts i think


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well my brother , best of luck!, the finish at high sand and polish looks great i know! but yup a special edition lignum "bulet proof? yeah buddy!

isnt lignum fun to work with........... unlike ny other wood i have experienced!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

All glued edges were matched at a 25 degree angle, just as a test for myself.

The core is made up of Padauk with an end grain piece of Zebrano and a green spacer.

The main body is Black Palm and Lignum Vitae (butterfly'd) with a Knotted Curly Etimoe spacer.

There is three 4mm Brass pins in the main body.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow that is cooooooool,
is it true that stuff sinks in water because it is so dense ?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

harson said:


> Wow that is cooooooool,
> is it true that stuff sinks in water because it is so dense ?


it certainly is, there is a couple more dense woods that also sink. This is heavy sling


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is an awesome slingshot!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

so andy? how dod you finish it? i found oils were repeled, and polys kinda got splotchy, so i just did the super glue it worked like a charm.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Basically, rubbed it over and over again with white spirits, in between spurts of sanding using micromesh up to 600 grit. then rubbed it some more until all the green ooze (you'll know exactly what I mean







) had disappeared. Hung it using wire through the lanyard hole and blasted it with a super fine but very even coat of good quality Lacquer. My thinking was that this stuff dries in minutes so should trap any oils inside and dry fast. I'm contemplating trying a Poly spray over the Lacquer to gloss it up even more, or I might cut it back and beeswax it. My only concern sanding/buffing or any kind of rubbing is if I go through the finish, oils are gonna be almost ready to explode through any tiny bit I rub too hard.

It may end up a cloudy green blob by the morning yet lol


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Andy, your work looks like a masterpiece. Great work, Bravo!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> Andy, your work looks like a masterpiece. Great work, Bravo!


Thank you Bob, this one required much thought to get the 25 degree angles correct


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Basically, rubbed it over and over again with white spirits, in between spurts of sanding using micromesh up to 600 grit. then rubbed it some more until all the green ooze (you'll know exactly what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are right, they will look for the oxygen source, as i sanded mine i had to continually clean it off the resins just kept accumulating, i thought it was cool, since i dont have as many options as you i just went for what i knew to be fastest CA, it worked and i was relieved, even than i put the glue on over the whole thing to ensure it lost its ability to breath which made a bit mess to juggle back and forth as the CA dried, i looked like a clown walking around bouncing the ss from hand to hand trying to not have it stick to my nitril gloves. you da man andy!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i think the positioning of the 3 pins and the strip gives it a modern fashion accent that really displays your artistic touch

it's kind of a "diesel & gucci" mix, hard to describe lol

and i was debating with pop shot about your carved akm logo, i think it's excellent lol

if you spend 8 hours on a slingshot my hats off to you sir.. and that's with the proper tools and experience. it would take the rest of us mortals forever if one even dared to attempt.

lignum is not easy to work with, i have carved it before and if you are not careful, it will split like crazy, i do appreciate perfection when it is done...!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i think the positioning of the 3 pins and the strip gives it a modern fashion accent that really displays your artistic touch
> 
> it's kind of a "diesel & gucci" mix, hard to describe lol
> 
> ...


thank you sir, the logo is starting to get more consistent


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

smooth, very nice there its got an art deco look.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Haha, it does, looking really closely its like a 70's carpet with the patterns in it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

no words, just...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you









I have banded it with my performance bandset, hopefully get some shooting in tomorrow


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning mate!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Stunning mate!


Cheers my friend


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> no words, just...


Opino lo mismo , impresionante Master Andy.

Cuando tengas un poco de tiempo hazme una , Ja ,ja......... Un abrazote ..... tio alf


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]muchas gracias[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]señor, hay[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ocho horas de trabajo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]involucrado en[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]eso.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]El[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Lignum[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]parece[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]maravilloso[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]terminado![/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Estoy muy orgulloso[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]de éste [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]







[/background]


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

well done! SSOTM nomination for sure.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> well done! SSOTM nomination for sure.


WOW, that's a compliment









thank you


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

some people don't quite grasp the core concept


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i watched it on you tube


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

dang i hope people see this lol... and Harson, you see the core


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a Master Beaver by the way Mark


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> I'm a Master Beaver by the way Mark


well i'm a beaver hunter so there!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> dang i hope people see this lol... and Harson, you see the core


i begin watching here, click the u tube icon and i am magically transported to the fantasy world of you tube..................... so i can troll you


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> I'm a Master Beaver by the way Mark


hold on? did you say master beater?........................... no, ok its beaver, your ok.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> I'm a Master Beaver by the way Mark


hold on? did you say master beater?........................... no, ok its beaver, your ok.
[/quote]

yup..... Ima beaver


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Beaver eater.....same here, nothing to be ashamed about there
Nice one dude - would like to see it in person. Roll on friday.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks like it will shoot like a charm


----------

